# loud computer



## camper226 (Oct 24, 2010)

_I put together a new computer last year._

*ASUS Z170-A Socket 1151 Intel Z170 Chipset*


*Intel core i&-6700 Quad-Core Processor*


*Cooler Master Seidon 120V Liquid Cooler (RL-S12V-24PK-R1) for Intel LGA *


I wanted this computer to be quiet. Whenever the unit is doing something "intensive", the fan speeds up.I've played with the BIOS to try to quiet it down, to no effect.

I'm thinking of replacing the cooler with something else that will be quiet. Any suggestions?

My case won't allow for the installation of fans on the top.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your cooler is supposed to be one of the quieter ones on the market. Are you overclocking? 
Although you put an ampersand, you have an i7 which can run a bit hotter. Is the noise coming from the heat sink pump?


----------



## camper226 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am not overclocking. The noise is coming from the fan in the CPU cooler.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please post temps.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I strongly recommend you use Asus AI suite (I think version 3 is the current iteration)
There is a Fan control application as part of the suite. The fan control settings are used to control the motherboard with much better ease and precision than the BIOS version. It also allows you to see exactly which fans are being affected by your system temps as well as some other features..


----------



## camper226 (Oct 24, 2010)

TEMPERATURES:
motherboard: 32.0 C
PCH: 44.0 C
CPU: 43.0

I did install the ASUS AI suite and things are running much quieter.

Thanks to all who responded to my post. :flowers:


----------

